# Introducing myself.



## BlackroseUK (Apr 3, 2009)

Hello. I am Adelle from the UK. I am nearly 25, live with boyfriend and I also care for him as he is on home hemo-dialysis. I have always had animals and currently own 2 cats, 1 bearded dragon, 1 chinese dwarf hamster, 3 giant african snails (typed hedgehogs by accident..obsession lol!), 19 tarantulas, 1 dog and 2 goldfish (living with rents), 1 scorpion, 1 leopard gecko and 1 whites tree frog. Ive wanted a hedgehog for some time now (cute factor grabbed me) and Ive since done constant research about their needs, behaviour, illnesses etc. This site is very useful and invormative..and finally i found somewhere with a cage setup example thread! good post. I plan on using a large RUB and making it well ventilated on lid and all around top and sides, possibly upgrading to 2 RUBS connected when it settles in. Do they sell the bucket wheels or flying saucers in UK? I also think seeing as Ive placed a wanted ad, youd wanna know more about me. I believe in knowing as much as possible about a buyer/rehomer before pkacing trust let alone their pet in their hands. thankyoy,


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

Wow, lots of pets! That's really cool, I kinda want to get a gecko or tarantula or something, but my mom would flip out, lol.
Welcome to the forum and I hope you get a hedgehog soon!


----------



## BlackroseUK (Apr 3, 2009)

thankyou! tarantulas and geckos are extremley easy to look after, and cheap to maintain. im an arachnophobic. i wouldnt go near a spider before..if one was in the next room in a cage id nearly cry. i braved it and got a T and its helped me no end. house n garden spids...no thankyou but can walk into a room with one now. Tarantulas became an obsession and theyre so fluffy n cute and come in all different colours and sizes. i have one which is green, blue, purple and bright orange..greenbottle blue tarantula. one has tiger stripes on its abdomen..the costa rican tiger rump. i even had a goliath birdeater. its now 9inches. i really hope i get a hedgie soon too. omg they cost so much and noone near me needs to rehome.


----------

